# Stuck at a Farm Job need



## beginnavagabond (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm currently working on a farm for someone in exchange for room and board and I am starting to hate it. There's so much work to do and I find it impossible to have the motivation to do it. I was planning on trying to find a ride to a city because I have someone taking me to Colorado in July. There were three other people working here when I arrived and now I'm the only one here and all of the pressure is on me. I feel guilty for leaving but I just can't stand the work. Have any of you ever been in a situation like this. What should I do?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

I think a lot of farm jobs, especially in the US just take advantage of travelers and people pleasers. If you arent getting your fair share out of it, pack up and hit the road, because there are plenty of places more generous and resectful of hard work. You have been traveling a while now, so trust your gut. Land owners can take care of themselves.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 20, 2017)

beginnavagabond said:


> I'm currently working on a farm for someone in exchange for room and board and I am starting to hate it. There's so much work to do and I find it impossible to have the motivation to do it. I was planning on trying to find a ride to a city because I have someone taking me to Colorado in July. There were three other people working here when I arrived and now I'm the only one here and all of the pressure is on me. I feel guilty for leaving but I just can't stand the work. Have any of you ever been in a situation like this. What should I do?


So, i have had simler experience. But i only stayed two weeks.


----------



## landpirate (Jun 20, 2017)

Go, get out, leave. Don't feel bad, you're a volunteer, you don't owe them anything, you can only work as hard as one person can work. I have done enough farm work/slavery (and yes I don't use that word lightly) to know that as soon as you get the feeling you need to leave then it's time, they'll find someone else. As said above there are good farm bosses out there so don't suffer a shitty one (if that's the case).


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 20, 2017)

Jobs are overrated.


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 21, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> Jobs are overrated.


Yeah i learned that the hard way.


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 21, 2017)

landpirate said:


> Go, get out, leave. Don't feel bad, you're a volunteer, you don't owe them anything, you can only work as hard as one person can work. I have done enough farm work/slavery (and yes I don't use that word lightly) to know that as soon as you get the feeling you need to leave then it's time, they'll find someone else. As said above there are good farm bosses out there so don't suffer a shitty one (if that's the case).


Yeah it kind of feels like slavery. Idk how or why people do it. I've never really thought about workers being exploited if they get room and board but it amazes me how hard it is to live. I think I can get out, only problem is I'd have to get a ride with the farm owner because town is 26 miles away


----------



## beginnavagabond (Jun 21, 2017)

TheWindAndRain said:


> I think a lot of farm jobs, especially in the US just take advantage of travelers and people pleasers. If you arent getting your fair share out of it, pack up and hit the road, because there are plenty of places more generous and resectful of hard work. You have been traveling a while now, so trust your gut. Land owners can take care of themselves.


I left and now I'm on my way to Denver or Boulder. So happy I left. The neighbors gave me a ride 26 miles to a bus station


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 21, 2017)

"Job" indicates you're getting paid, if you ain't fucking bail.


----------

